# New puppy pics :-)



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So her name is Ceitidh Madison (Ceitidh is the Gaelic for Katie and Madison after the big sister she sadly never got to know). Not something I would have considered originally, I wanted Darcie or Heidi, but Ceitidh suits her personality!

Anyway, she slept from midnight to 10am, not a pipsqueak, and completely clean. She has had a few wees inside, but that's my fault for not reading her signs. I can tell now, so she's done lots outside now!

She's been for a walk, and loved it, ever bit, except puddles. She stepped in one, turned round and wanted to go home! We had to pick her up and carry her around the puddle!


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh with Todd by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy and Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Sisters by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy and Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the ears :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

She's gorgeous and sounds very well behaved already. If you don't mind me asking, how do you pronounce her name?


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

she is stunning  great pictures .


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! Look at those long legs!!! She's like a little deer!

Yes, I was wondering how her name is phonetically pronounced too.


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

She is sooo adorable!!! Xxx


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

She's beautiful. I love her gentle face. x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah, she is absolutely gorgeous, so sweet.
michelle x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Her name is still pronounced like Katie, but a bit faster. Like say Katie, but a bit faster, like Kitty. It's hard to explain


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Such a sweetheart!
The pics with sis are so cute , beautiful dogs!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I LOVE pointy dogs, they are all gorgeous!

She has such expressionate eyes.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning...


----------

